# New Pics - August 25, 2007



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2007Aug25

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow to all of them.
Regarding the Muscovy that is unable to stand, I found a young Muscovy in a city park several years ago that was unable to walk. I brought her home, of course, and started her on Baytril. Within 5 days she started to improve and made a full recovery.
Poor puppy dog.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Charis,

It is so strange around here that almost every Muscovy that gets dumped at a public park/pond ends up with a problem .. either ill or gets seriously injured. The Pekins and other breeds of domestics seem to fare ever so much better than the Muscovies .. not that all of them do well either .. it's just strange about the Muscovies. There are two teenaged Muscovies at Village Pond Park that were dumped about a week ago. Though I hope I am wrong, I'm pretty sure I will be having to get one or both of them out of there any day now due to some problem or other.

I'll have to find the posts from another list that I saved about some type of disease/health problem that hits only Muscovies .. will post that info if/when I find it again.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I would be willing to bet, Terry, now that Schatzie has had most of her tail amputated, she will heal rapidly and feel much better!!

I'm sure she will be with you much longer now!

Sending her healing thoughts with love, hugs and scritches!     

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> I would be willing to bet, Terry, that now that Schatzie has had most of her tail amputated, she will heal rapidly and feel much better!!
> 
> I'm sure she will be with you much longer now!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Shi! I hope you are right! Schatzie is kinda tougher than an old stewed boot, so I'm hoping she'll be around for a good while.

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh Terry, poor Schatzie....I can just imagine how shocking it was to discover her in that condition. I had a similar shock years ago after I had one of my cats "fixed." Had to go to work the next morning, came home at lunch and found her on TOP of my refrigerator (I had confined her in the kitchen thinking there was no furniture in there to tempt her into jumping around since she was supposed to stay quiet). No blood anywhere, but when I lifted her down I saw that she had pulled the wound completely open and gaping. I don't know what I was looking at in there and I didn't want to know. I almost dropped dead then and there. Almost had an accident rushing her back to the vet (and work wasn't too happy w/ me when I came back way late after lunch.) It all worked out okay in the end, but your episode with Schatzie reminded me of my own episode with my Sweet.

Hope Schatzie heals up nicely and is able to stick around with you a good while longer.

Linda


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Tails are so difficult to treat! Healing thoughts to Schatzie and kudos to you for taking in and giving such a wonderful home to this old girl!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Linda and Terri! Linda, I can soooo identify with what you went through with your cat .. very scary, indeed!

Years ago when I first rescued Schatzie, I saw her running up the middle of Rockfield Blvd. with a HUGE e-collar on and running like demons were chasing her. I pulled over and somehow managed to catch her .. what a MESS! She had been covered in some substance sort of like Vaseline .. an obvious attempt to ease her suffering from EXTREME flea infestation. I took her to Dr. Lee who took one look and promptly ran us out of his office saying to come back when I had the dog cleaned up. Truly, she was a slimy, dirty, stinky mess. I took her to Chez Shampooch which was a do it yourself dog bathing/grooming place and Nancy, the owner, helped me get Schatzie cleaned up. Once in somewhat presentable state, we returned to Dr. Lee and Schatzie was treated for her massive flea problem and allergic reaction to the bites and flea debris.

I posted flyers and did ads, but nobody ever called about my sweet faced girl, and the rest is history.

In the early days of Schatzie living here, she always tried to get out and run away, and accomplished that on a couple of occasions. Fortunately, I was always able to keep up with her, catch her, and bring her back home. As the years rolled by, she was less and less interested in leaving, and finally seemed to accept my place as home.

Now, I'm just going to be thankful if Schatzie can have at least a few more good months with us (and hopefully much longer, but I kind of have my doubts).

Terry


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Oh Terry I do hope that Schatzie is ok and that she keeps going like the little Energizer bunny. She sure is precious and she looks like she has some Beagle in her as well. Geriatric dogs have to be the best ever I swear. My little Jessie (Black lab/Beagle was dumped off in the woods here with her 2 other siblings and she lasted till she was 16 years before I had to say enough is enough and let her go. She is still with me as my wishes are that when I die her ashes are to be buried with me as she was my very best friend. Love all your pics they sure are a delight to see. Thanks again.

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Cindy! Schatzie is doing OK today. Obviously, she is still old and gimped up and now has a cropped tail, but all things considered is doing OK. We have a recheck at the vet's tomorrow.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I honestly have no idea how you find time to not only take pics but post them! Tell us, Terry, the secret to living with no sleep!  You must have one of those Harry Potter time-turners that let's you live hours over again lol. That was a sweet pic of the baby pigeons, and how nice of the older one to be taking the little one "under his wing."  Your little Schatzie is darling, I really hope she recovers well and I'm sure she'll enjoy much more time with you. Good luck on the ducks and everyone.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Maryjane. There are days when I don't really know how everything manages to get done but somehow it works out  

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for sharing the pics, Terry.

I'm glad Schatzie is better.

You aint kidding about wondering how things manage to get done during the course of a day. I think sometimes things just roll into one big bunch and they all come out done in the end, don't know in what order, but the important thing is it gets done.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

I really enjoyed the pictures, Terry. Beautiful ducks, and adorable baby pigeons, especially the vulnerable younger or smaller one.

And *Schatzie*, a real "dear." One of my aunts used that German term for her husband, also "Sugie." 

As for her her biting off some tail, to see it with a bit of humor: I think some of us like to go in pieces, and some all at once. And to show you that I consider it an interesting philosophical subject of sorts, I am still not sure which one I am: am I the slow, indecisive person who wants to see what it feels like to go in increments before I decide to tqke the final step, the plunge; or am I the one to make a bold blind leap into the final dark unknown? 

Every time I go into a cold swimming pool, it is inch by excruciating inch into deeper water. Once I am used to the cold water waist high, the rest isn't so bad. But all at once? Never?
And heaven help the one who splashes me (such as my wife).

Of course Schatzie is old and perhaps somewhat befuddled, but probably wise, and clear enough not to be bothered by such nonsense.

Larry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

naturegirl said:


> Oh Terry I do hope that Schatzie is ok and that she keeps going like the little Energizer bunny. She sure is precious and she looks like she has some Beagle in her as well. Geriatric dogs have to be the best ever I swear. My little Jessie (Black lab/Beagle was dumped off in the woods here with her 2 other siblings and she lasted till she was 16 years before I had to say enough is enough and let her go. She is still with me as my wishes are that when I die her ashes are to be buried with me as she was my very best friend. Love all your pics they sure are a delight to see. Thanks again.
> 
> Cindy


Cindy, this really touched me. We had a miniature pinscher, Missy, with us for 17 years and I think she will always be a part of me even though she's been gone about 20 years.

Terry, you are simply THE BEST! Hope Schatzie continues to do well.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I had to laugh at the duck in the box  

Poor little doggie. Sounds like she's had a rough go of it recently. Hope she begins to feel better soon -- and can continue to cheer you up for a while longer.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the additional comments and well wishes everyone! Schatzie had her recheck at the vet today, and he was pleased with how the tail is healing. I had to read between the lines of Dr. Lee "speak" a bit, but I am pretty sure he is amazed that Schatzie is still alive and doing as well as she is. We go back for another recheck on Thursday afternoon. He removed the bandage from the tail today, so I have to be ultra careful about seeing that no dirt/debris gets onto the stub .. it is still pretty raw and oozing a bit. I am to keep the stub coated in antibiotic ointment and Schatzie is on a very high dose of Cipro twice per day.

Larry .. loved your post and will try to relay it to Schatzie .. unfortunately, she is deaf as a board, and I'm not too up on canine sign language, but I'll give it a try  Schatzie is often in a confused state, and I'm sure that will worsen as time goes on, but for now, she manages pretty darned well.

The ducks are all doing well as are all the little pigeons. Those two from IBRRC as just precious and cute as little buttons together.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Just a quick update on Schatzie and a new kind of e-collar that I found .. this thing works great: http://www.petco.com/product/100555/ProCollar.aspx

Schatzie continues to have a very rough time of it, and I am beginning to wonder if I had made the right decision to go through with not only the first but the second surgery on her tail. We're going to keep going here for at least a bit, but if there is not some relief for her within the next week, then I am going to have to seriously consider ending her difficulties. I am really hoping for another miracle here.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that she is still having such a hard time. I hope she feels better and relieves you of that very hard decision to make.  How wonderful that she's had such a long, full, happy life so far. Hopefully she will be around to enjoy more of it and feeling better.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, we all need to say a special prayer for your girl.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Maryjane and Maggie. Schatzie is getting around pretty well this morning. We're still plugging away and hoping for the best.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'll keep her in my thoughts and prayers too. Hope she will continue to show signs of improvement.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Sending healing thoughts to dear old Schatzie! With the old ones, you keep them as happy and comfy as you can, and take things one day at a time. We adopted an older (12-13 yo) Chihuahua boy mid summer. He's deaf and showing the starting signs of canine senility, but a realy sweetie and still enjoying life. Hoping that your old dear still has some time remaining with you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks again everyone. Schatzie is snoozing away right now and seems to be having a pretty decent day today. Good luck with your oldster, Terri. They sure do manage to steal your heart away.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks! Glad to hear Schatzie is doing well.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terri, it takes a special person to adopt a 12+ year old and thank God there are people like you who do care enough. They are often so good and sweet but get passed over because people want a young dog.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

There is a saying that getting older is not for sissies!

I'm happy to hear that Schatzie is hanging in there. I hear you about "quality of life" and hope that Schatzie continues to do well!

We are all pulling for her!

Sending lots of love and hugs and gentle scritches...

Shi

P.S. Is Tipper still around? How is the eye? I don't remember seeing an update but could have missed one...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> P.S. Is Tipper still around? How is the eye? I don't remember seeing an update but could have missed one...


Tipper is OK .. status the same as posted .. I need to get him handled but things keep happening to interfere with that. Tipper will get handled.

Terry


----------

